# Stallion color



## Luna_tic (Jun 24, 2014)

I hope it's ok to post this on here, I figured since I was thinking about breeding him to one of my mares it was ok  my question is "what color is he considered?" We bought a new house about two months ago, at the close of escrow we were told he had no where to go so we kept him, he's 10 years old, papered and about 27 inches tall, our tiniest one now




he tends to have a lighter muzzle and a black racing strip, thank you for any color thought!


----------



##  (Jun 24, 2014)

I would say a "Silver-black" -- some call them "Chocolate Palomino"

This was my now deceased Tompkins Silverado, a wonderful son of Johnston's Gold Boy, a son of Gold Melody Boy.





If he is showing a dun stripe, and he has a dun parent, he may pass on the dun traits. But he would only be considered a dun if one parent was a dun.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 24, 2014)

I agree, sliver black (also called silver dapple) is what his pictures look like but he may be a silver bay as well, sometimes the colour in a picture is a bit deceiving but there isn't much question about the silver part.


----------



## Tab (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks to be the same coat color as my 2-week-old colt Guy. Dark silver bay or black silver dapple! His muzzle may be light due to the agouti and/or silver gene.


----------



## Brooke S. (Jun 24, 2014)

My mare Lacy has a similar coat too.


----------



## Luna_tic (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you everyone so much!!! Beautiful minis btw <3


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 27, 2014)

Luna-tic - I have more than a few right now that look like him at some point in their color changes...





Here is a link to another post I answered w/ links to LOTS of photos ... Help w/ color.

That little guy looks a lot like this filly - KoKo -











She was color tested and is considered heterozygous black, no agouti (no bay genes), single silver gene. (*Ee, aa, nZ*). This mare can produce chestnut carrying silver or pass no silver gene at all, as well as black offspring. Crossed with our two bay Tobi stallions - she could also produce bay and paint in any of the above colors.

and here is our other solid silver black mare - Ami -











And her genetic colors are similar to KoKo's - *Ee, aa, nZ, LWO – nn *- she was tested LWO as her sire is a loud marked frame overo pinto. She doesn't carry it at all.

I have two mares that are homozygous silver and two that are single silver but homozygous black and carry 1 tobiano gene. And then we have the foals - some of which haven't been tested yet.

Color genetics are great fun!


----------

